

Facebook Now Shares Phone Number & Address With Third-Party Apps  - geekhorn
http://blog.icyse.com/2011/01/17/facebook-now-shares-phone-number-address-with-third-party-apps/

======
smoody
this is already outdated. they reversed this decision a day or two ago.

